# Please Welcome my Newest Monster - "Cream!"



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Well I ended up adopting a rat today. I was going to wait until after tomorrow when I went to the hairless breeder to look at a 4-week old male....but then I came across this little man at my Humane Society:

View attachment 7566

They named him "Cream" as in cream cheese (Huh? ???) 

The rat I had originally intended to adopt turned out to be very nervous and while he was snuggly, pooed on me. A lot. I checked out his brothers while I was there, and found him instead. While he was vocal at first, he quickly snuggled in on my hand and one rat saliva facial and hand grooming later...he had me. He is SO calm. It turns out he and his brothers were found abandoned in a cardboard box outside of an apartment complex's dumpster ...he is such a sweetie despite whatever he has been through. http://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.php He puts up with Axl surprisingly well ;D


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

So cute


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for giving him a second chance at life! He looks just like my Midnight who also came from a life of neglect.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

He looks quite content.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very sweet! Rescue pets appreciate it, you can see it in their eyes.


----------



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

Aww so sweet.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

All three of my girls are rescues. Mika was intended as snake food... Whoever would feed a snake a Dumbo rat, is beyond me... But the snake didn't eat her, and simply refused to. I guess they couldn't afford to keep her or feed her, but I had a girl come up to me in school and ask if I wanted her, so I took her. The girl's younger sister was very attached to her, so I felt sad taking her away. She warmed up to me right away and snuggled in my shirt. I promised the little girl I'd keep her name Mika and feed erh cat food sometimes to remind her of home. 

Dakota and her sister Sadie have a sadder story. They were found by some collage girls in a 10 gallon tank with their dead mother and sibling, along with 5 other kittens. The girls managed to save all the live babies, but since they were so young, it was difficult, and one or two of them died. Mika's cage mate passed away, so I was looking for a new baby and stumbled on them. I fell in love with Dakota at first sight, Mika too. 

And Moo... The girl I adopted her from thought she was a male rat and was afraid to cage "him" with her female. She looked just like my old Adella, so I couldn't say no. 

I love that all my rats are rescues, and I encourage as many people as I can to rescue them too. Some one has to stand up for the underdog, and rats don't have the best reputation like cats and dogs. I'm glad to help out where I can, and I love to hear when others do what they can to make the biggest difference in the tiniest of lives.


----------

